
How We Run BGP on Top of OpenFlow - Coldewey
http://blog.datapath.io/how-we-run-bgp-on-top-of-openflow
======
teddyh
> _(do not waste time trying J)_

The Wingdings J strikes again!

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20060523-10/?p=...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20060523-10/?p=31103)

[http://chris.pirillo.com/j-smiley-outlook-email-problem-
and-...](http://chris.pirillo.com/j-smiley-outlook-email-problem-and-fix/)

------
iSloth
Seems to be more, how to get bgp packets to an open flow server to do stuff...

I'd be interested as a network techy to see how they actually do the rest of
bgp on openflow/sdn, like holding multiple full tables on the server and how
the switch has enough memory to deal with that amount of information...

~~~
sspies
Actually, each tenant has just a view of the full table. There is no need to
save the same routes for each customer over and over again. Furthermore, there
is aggregation done before a route is installed on the switch.

~~~
bogomipz
Can you talk more about how your product works? For instance this reminds me
of an Internap product:

[http://www.internap.com/network-services/miro-
controller/](http://www.internap.com/network-services/miro-controller/)

Their strategy I believe was that if you were optimizing for latency(as
opposed to price if you had multiple transit providers), was that it would do
traceroutes out to your TOP 100 destination AS and find the AS path with the
lowest latency and set the route preference within your AS to prefer a certain
transit provider outbound.

How does your product work given that you don't have any control or
interaction with the AWS AS?

------
pbarnes_1
Your front page needs a much better description of what it is you actually do.
I run networks/servers/routers and spent 15 minutes on your site and still
don't get it...

------
bluecmd
Really cool! I would like to play with this, but not specially BGP. Is there a
toolkit or code that I could use to get the PACKET_IN/PACKET_OUT <-> TAP
behaviour?

